# Moving Compressor from shop to shed



## jaredpa (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, was hoping you guys could help me out with some of my questions.

I live in PA. Moving the shop air compressor from shop to 8'x16' shed. The compressor is Ingersoll Rand Model 2475 with 80 gallon tank. Hoping you guys can fill me in on what issues might happen.

1. The piping will be running from air compressor through the wall of the shed outside into the elements then through a block wall into the shop. Pa sees temps from 0 degrees in the winter to 95 degrees in the summer. Anyone see a problem with using black pipe and not insulation the pipe? Feel free to let me know any other issues that might occur. The shed will be heated to 55/60 degrees F.

2. Once the black pipe is in the building is it okay to run air hose line? Or should I stay with black pipe.

3. Should I have a dryer or just water catchers every where I want to connection?

I'm sure there will be more questions. Thanks for you help


----------

